# Imprintables Warehouse Offers In-Shop VersaCAMM Training In October and November



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

MyVersaCAMM.com is offering a two-day in-shop class, hosted by Imprintables Warehouse, that teaches users how to maximize the productivity and profitability of a print-and-cut machine. The all-day sessions, led by Steven Jackson, education and major accounts sales representative, Imprintables Warehouse, offers a wealth of information on all aspects of digital decorating. Upcoming classes include Oct. 4-5 and Nov. 15-16.

The class is geared to owners of a Roland VersaCAMM or Versastudio units that print using solvent-based inks and then contour cut each image creating instant full-color transfers that can be heat applied. 

The first day covers workflow, color management, materials, setup, and maintenance. Then, in the hands-on production section, students view and participate in choosing materials, proper printing techniques, and application. There also is a showcase of non-apparel applications including magnets, signs, car wraps, and decals. 

Day Two covers detailed instructions on using VersaWorks, the cutter software program, and an overview of color matching. Then, information is presented on how to print on canvas, inside window graphics, edge-sealed and digital label printing, variable data printing, perforated window material, and laminating. 

The class costs $695. Imprintables Warehouse customers who purchase a VersaCAMM receive a discount. For a current list of dates, go to MyVersacamm.com - A Digital Printing Network and check the events section. To register email: [email protected]. The class is held monthly except for December – for the full list of upcoming, visit: Events - MyVersacamm.com

Imprintables Warehouse is a full-service distributor of equipment and supplies to create a wide range of heat-applied graphics including digital inkjet and laser transfers, digital cutters, digital cutting software, heat-applied materials, and heat presses. For more information, contact the company at 800-347-0068 fax: 724-583-0426; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit Heat Transfer Vinyl, Digital Print Cut Media, Sign Making Materials - Imprintables Warehouse.


----------

